# What do you do with your ratings + reviews?



## GigGuy (Oct 10, 2018)

Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way. 

Thank you!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Take your phone with you to your interviews so that you can show your potential employer your reviews on the app as proof that you would be an extremely valuable asset to them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way.
> 
> Thank you!


I post them regularly on facebook and other social media. 
I know all my old friends are super jelly.

Also if you have Linked in, that's a good place to post for possible job offers


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Print and hang by toilet. Any other use I am missing?



1.5xorbust said:


> Take your phone with you to your interviews so that you can show your potential employer your reviews on the app as proof that you would be an extremely valuable asset to them.


yea like when you apply/interview for dental hygienist jobs ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way.
> 
> Thank you!


Ratings are a stick for Uber to beat you with.
Ignore them.
Otherwise . . . surrender to " Virtual Enslavement"


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way.
> 
> Thank you!


Print comments. Organize them in folder/binder. Use that as addition on interviews. I did and interviewer ask me: "what can I tell about my self?". That exactly was moment to let him read what others say. Good luck


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TDR said:


> Print comments. Organize them in folder/binder. Use that as addition on interviews. I did and interviewer ask me: "what can I tell about my self?". That exactly was moment to let him read what others say. Good luck


yea but these ratings are really quick impressions yet your biggest talent/asset is driving client safely, so hopefully next job can take advantage of that.


----------



## GigGuy (Oct 10, 2018)

I'd argue that a lot of talents and soft skills you can derive from some of these ratings though x100 - Agree that #1 responsibility is driving safely but customer service, communication, reliability (via cancellations) etc. seem valuable.

Anyone else save/share their ratings + reviews in a cool way? If there was a way to upload that data to LinkedIn, would you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GigGuy said:


> I'd argue that a lot of talents and soft skills you can derive from some of these ratings though x100 - Agree that #1 responsibility is driving safely but customer service, communication, reliability (via cancellations) etc. seem valuable.
> 
> Anyone else save/share their ratings + reviews in a cool way? If there was a way to upload that data to LinkedIn, would you?


Screw the cheapskates !
Bunch of bus riders
Let em walk
Or buy a Damn car like i did !


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I take all my positive reviews and badges to the bank and use then as collateral for obtaining loans.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable?


No more valuable than the dump I just took and the toilet paper I utilized afterwards.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Dating profiles on apps and sites are a great way to display these things. As mentioned above, loans and interest rates. Resumes. 

I also treat it similar to a movie about video games. Where when I get down rated I lose a badge and coins fall off of me (Wreck it Ralph, Scott Pilgrim, Ready Player One, etc)


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I cash them in at the end of every month and use the money to take my wife out to dinner. Like pennies from heaven!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I trade mine for meth in Tenderloin.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable?


Value is overrated.


> Thank you!


No worries.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> No more valuable than the dump I just took and the toilet paper I utilized afterwards.


Ever take a dump so big your pants fit better?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way.
> 
> Thank you!


I got a printer that prints on Charmin.

I print my badges and compliments on it and wipe my ass with them since that's what they're worth.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't pay much attention to my rating because it ticks up or down 0.01 every now and then when one rating drops off and is replaced by one with a different value.

I don't think there is even a means for riders to leave compliments or badges any more. I haven't received any of either since the new app came out.

I treasure my badges, though. I have a car wrap guy who is making a mural out of my badges, and I'm gonna use it as wallpaper on the long hallway wall you see when you first enter my house. It's 6 feet X about 14 feet.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Do drivers still get those? I haven't received a comment in over 300 rides. If nothing else the comment could be " although the driver said very little, he did not offend me in any way, drove professionally, smelled nice and wasn't so bad looking either".


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Some of you are comedians, funny thread


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

GigGuy said:


> Do you find them valuable? I have a pretty good rating but have a hard time putting that on a resume. I'm curious if others find it challenging to showcase their skills via these ratings + reviews and if there's a better way.
> 
> Thank you!


Mine are available on eBay. No bids yet, but when they start rolling in I expect to be stinking rich!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I post them here, pointlessly, just to show off.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I use them to pick up chicks at the bar. The same ones I drop off. I heard that's against policy though. Meh. Heck, show a girl a 4.95 rating with 3000+ rides and she'll buy YOU a drink.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I post them here, pointlessly, just to show off.
> View attachment 281415
> View attachment 281416


You must have A TON of relatives!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I get mine printed on a giant canvas banner and flown over the city while towed behind a Cessna.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> You must have A TON of relatives!


Huge family. Yeah, I'm a science educated, white, atheist, immigrant to Australia, from the United States. We're well known for our huge families and low access to birth control.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I get them tattooed on my lower back but in a cool font


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I get them tattooed on my lower back but in a cool font


Why didn't I think of that. Maybe on my forehead?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I get them tattooed on my lower back but in a cool font


Tramp stamp so when Dara bends you over he has something to read as he's railing you?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> Tramp stamp so when Dara bends you over he has something to read as he's railing you?


No those tattoos are on the front



BigRedDriver said:


> Why didn't I think of that. Maybe on my forehead?


Save that for when you run out of space for badges on the arms. Trust me

My left nipple tattoo is the 911 button


----------

